# Moving to Arroyo de la Miel



## elissa (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello there, i am new to the forum, and just wanted to say hi before i asked for your help!

I have visited the Costa Del Sol many times with my husband, and have been to Benalmadena and Fuengirola mostly. We have never been to Arroyo de la Miel, but have been told by many people that if we were to relocate to the Costas its probably the best place to look.

A few friends said it is very expat, and has a nice atmosphere there. I wanted to know if anyone had some expert opinions on the place. Is it a nice area, a good place for a toddler. Schooling ? Beaches ? Community life ? Maybe a good place to open a business ? Good accommodation to rent ?

I know it seems i have written a lot down but if anyone can give me any info i would very much appreciate it. We would be renting initially ( to get a feel for the area for the first 6 months before commiting to buy) so any tips on good websites to look, or any residental areas in Arroyo to look out for!

Thank you so much for your help!

Elissa


----------



## elissa (Mar 23, 2008)

anybody have any arroyo info xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Elissa

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry I'm not from your area so cant comment


----------



## lisalisa (Sep 19, 2008)

*spain*

Hi have you moved to costa de sol yet. just to let you arroyo is very spanish. I would suggest you go up the coast a bit more ie. la cala , riviera , calahonda etc . (SNIP)
Kind Regards lisa.
(SNIP)










elissa said:


> Hello there, i am new to the forum, and just wanted to say hi before i asked for your help!
> 
> I have visited the Costa Del Sol many times with my husband, and have been to Benalmadena and Fuengirola mostly. We have never been to Arroyo de la Miel, but have been told by many people that if we were to relocate to the Costas its probably the best place to look.
> 
> ...


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi lisalisa

I don't know if one is allowed to talk price on this forum?? We love Benalmadena/arroyo. We want to be around Spaniards with a few expats of course. What kind of rent (ballpark) are we talking?? What about pets?? Thanks


----------



## scottishinspain (Oct 10, 2008)

I have lived in Arroyo for the last year and i have to say that i´ve really enjoyed it. You can really get into the Spanish way, especially if you stay nearer the top of the hill but if you go right down the bottom you will find MUCH more expats. Benalmadena Pueblo is very nice and if you drive that might be a good place to look into. There are a few international schools nearby one of the nearest probably being Sunny View and if your childern are near enough, one of my friends says the spanish school in the pueblo is quite good. 

Prices obviously vary but you should be able to find a 1 bed for between 450 - 500 euros per month. a 2 bed from 600 and a 3 bed from 750 or that is what I have found. I am not sure about buying. 

Hope this helps


----------



## emily. (Oct 14, 2008)

I grew up in Arroyo and have lived here for the past 11 years. 

It's a nice area, very safe for the most part. Arroyo is full of expats so it's easy to get into the habit of not mixing with Spanish people (which is obviously a bad thing!). If you wanted a more Spanish area I'd recommend the Pueblo, which is not far from Arroyo and much more traditionally Spanish.
There are a few international schools nearby, all of which are private schools. If you have a toddler though, I think it'd be much wiser to put him/her into a Spanish school as they pick up the language really quickly. I was put into a Spanish school aged 6, I learnt the language straight away and it's like my native language now.

Rent prices vary quite a bit. Right now we're renting a 2 bedroom on the coast and it's 850€ a month, yet there are 2 bedrooms on the same street going for 650€.
650€ is probably the lowest you're going to get for 2 bedrooms though.

As for opening a business, it depends what type of business you're looking to open. From my own experience though, I can say if you're going to open a bar or a restaurant please plan it carefully. The amount of people I have seen open a bar and fail in the first 6 months is incredible.

That's all I can think of really, I'd be happy to answer any other questions if I can.


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

*Arroyo de la Miel*

Arroy is very nice but very full of brits!
Thats the only problem...its a very 'pub' oriented town and its a good walk down hill about 1km from the center to the sea. This is then called Benalmadena Costa!
I live just down the road in Torremolinos and have my home and business there. I am an independent mortgage broker and look after expats buying property etc etc.
There is a good rental market in Arroyo and more often than not the landlord will be someone foreign as many apartments were bought there by expats years ago and have proved to be very fruitful in the rental and holiday market.
There are plenty of schools, both state and private, within a few minutes drive although for younger kids, below 8, I would get them into a state school...they will pick up the language in no time and have the advantage of later going to any Spanish speaking country in the world! The Spanish state exams are recognised as UK equivalent and the same world wide.
Also, the international schools have UK exams but you have to pay for it as they are private!!
If you need any help with anything regarding buying a property, renting, where to go and what you need let me know.
All the best,
David


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

hi elissa, i lived in arroyo/benalmadena in 2007 and am hoping to move back in february 2009, its a great place to live especially first time in spain as there are a lot of brits living in the area, its close enough to walk to the beach although the long walk back uphill is tiring but it kept me in trim for the time i was there lol, i was able to eat what i liked and not gain weight which was good! it is also a good central location as you will find almost everything at hand in places surrounding,train station, buses, shops, bars. also lots to see and do when you arnt working such as paloma park, tivoli world,selwo centre,...good luck anyway, maybe see you there soon x


----------



## arroyo (Nov 6, 2008)

garveygirl said:


> hi elissa, i lived in arroyo/benalmadena in 2007 and am hoping to move back in february 2009, its a great place to live especially first time in spain as there are a lot of brits living in the area, its close enough to walk to the beach although the long walk back uphill is tiring but it kept me in trim for the time i was there lol, i was able to eat what i liked and not gain weight which was good! it is also a good central location as you will find almost everything at hand in places surrounding,train station, buses, shops, bars. also lots to see and do when you arnt working such as paloma park, tivoli world,selwo centre,...good luck anyway, maybe see you there soon x



I live in Arroyo de la miel, very Spanish there are e-pat communities around Bonanza Square area but mostly very Spanish, my children go to Spanish schools and have made lots of Spanish and English friends, its a lovely place to live. Beach just down the road and the beautiful Marina, it can be a sbritish or as spanish as you want it to be.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

toast said:


> Hi elissa, Pueblo is very nice and quiet in winter( if you compare it with the Benalmadena Costa Torremolinos or fuengirola) is a mid size town with good communication through the freeway, beach is down the hill at approx 1500 meters, some good restaurants, supermarkets, a beautifull church ans some impressive sea views....gives you good acess to any area as being on the hills allows you not to enter the most bussy part of the coast, many international schools near by, golf courses( torrequebrada) for example with in minutes...
> if you look to rent we have a vey nice apartment ( 2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom, large terrace oveerlooking the sea)in a private condominium near by( 2 km west of pueblo) in a quiet private surrounding , with spectacular sea views, swimming pool & gardens with sea views, cable tv in english, free wifi corner, large private terrace...the price per month is 700 euros.
> Please let me know if you need more info on the area or the apartment.
> regards
> Antonio


@Toast/Antonio

Is your apt still available for a 6 mth let starting in early April '09? How do we contact you?

McHugh


----------

